# The IMAX experience at home, but again, for the rich



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

If renting movies for $500 and $600 a pop didn't break the bank, perhaps the IMAX Private Theatre may.

This system is more meant for those with thousand dollar toilet seats.

The IMAX proprietary home theatre is destined for the "ultra-premium home theatre market," and is modeled after the private screening room (in Santa Monica) that filmmakers like JJ Abrams (Star Wars: Episode VII, Lost), James Cameron (Avatar, The Terminator), and Christopher Nolan (The Dark Knight) first review their movies in all the IMAX glory.








It's not just a matter of getting some equipment shipped over either. The IMAX specialists are part of the entire construction of the custom at-home theater (in terms of consulting and technology).

"IMAX designs every aspect of the IMAX Private Theatre – from our renowned projection and sound technology to the room acoustics and theatre geometry – to work as a fully integrated solution that is optimized specifically for your home."

The team works directly with the architects, developers, interior designers, and custom installers to be sure it is built the way it should be, and of course taking into account any customizations the home owner wants done.

There is also remote monitoring for if something is to fail, they are able to respond within minutes. This monitoring services is 24/7/365. They perform predictive maintenance and tune the performance regularly. On-the-ground support is also available when necessary.

*IMAX Projection System and Sound*

The projection system of the IMAX Private Theatre offers 2D and 3D picture, and presents the content in 4K. The floor-to-ceiling curved screen is also part of the bundle.

A proprietary microphone system is always in play that "listens" to each channel of the speaker system, and tuning calibrations are done daily. The surround-system offers 7.1 channel loudspeakers which promise to "deliver the ultimate in power, dynamic range and precision for a truly visceral experience you can feel."

More about the IMAX technology can be found here.

The slogan used is "Everyone's Experienced It. Few Will Own It." True enough, as it runs somewhere between one and two million dollars, according to Robert Silva at About.com.

If you are interested, and have the money, then I am happy to have presented this to you. They are putting the initial systems in just a select few homes. Contact IMAX to request a personal introduction.

It used to be that "they" wanted to limit the possibility of the cinematic experience at home. Now, there is a trend to deliver it.

Lucky kid whose parents have the bucks for such a system. I remember having a movie night at my first apartment 20 years ago to show off my really large big-tube TV with surround that wasn't hooked up properly. This, I feel, would be a more impressive movie night.

IMAX Private Theatre at-home isn't using 'wannabe' cinema hardware, "it is actually cinema hardware," said Denis Tremblay, Chief Audio Designer, IMAX.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It must be nice to be a 1%er!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

<--screen envy :gulp:


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

:rofl:


Peter Loeser said:


> <--screen envy :gulp:


:rofl:


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> <--screen envy :gulp:


Sit closer to the screen (poor man's IMAX).


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I would be in there bathroom looking at the toilet seat. It's very interesting to see how people that have the means spend there money but most that I come across give far more than they spend on what some call frivolous items. If I had that kind of money I would have crazy stuff also.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd be all over it if I had the dough! :spend: Obviously it would have to fit into the budget after my generous charity donations/foundation were fully funded. :innocent:


----------

